# Tug in Orwell



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Tug passing Nacton downriver from Ipswich.
Can anyone identify it please?
It cannot be the Sauria - she had the funnel extended as the mast.
The Sun XXII had cream masts and brown bridge - unless repainted.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Definately a "SUN" tug David. They normally carried their name on the back of the superstructure, can you "brighten" it up a bit?


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Robert,

Can't read anything, on her stern;


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Looking at my photos it's either SUN XXI or SUN XXVI, but I can't remember if there were any other identical sisters.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

And here's SUN XXVI


----------



## tasarking (Jan 13, 2008)

david smith said:


> Tug passing Nacton downriver from Ipswich.
> Can anyone identify it please?
> It cannot be the Sauria - she had the funnel extended as the mast.
> The Sun XXII had cream masts and brown bridge - unless repainted.


dave idont recolect any of the "gravesend" sun tugs having a white wheelhouse, but the sun XX11 was transferred to harwich in about 1975 she was renamed Deban and i think that this is her slightly altered by a repaint. regards....malcolm ex atcl london


----------



## redge (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Dave. Either XXI or XXII, both sisters. non fire fighters. XIX,XX,XXV,XXVI,XXVII. were fire fighters.


----------



## tasarking (Jan 13, 2008)

its the xx11 (Deben) stationed at Hawich


----------



## tasarking (Jan 13, 2008)

right, the x1x & xx had boats both sides, the xxv xxv1 xxv11 were firefighters and bigger, the xx1 & xx11 were the same but the xx1 had newer radar fitted and the scanner was different, so the picture is definatly the sun xx11 hope this helps


----------

